# Cuddly or No?



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

I have heard two different things on the average behavior of cockatiels. I've only had mine for a couple of months now. 

I have been told both, that cockatiels are very cuddly, or that they are semi-independent and would rather not be touched and just hang out with you.

I've noticed with my two, is that my female is kind of stand offish which may be explained by the fact that she is older, (20 years) and all around crabbier, but she still loves to be sung to, and enjoys the occasional pat on the head, along with sitting on my shoulder from time to time.

My male is only 4, and he will come right on me and hang out, nibble my hair and earrings, he'll whistle songs while sitting on my head, but he will not let my hands get near him. He'll step onto my finger, but that's the extent of my hand touching him. He immediately flies to my shoulder. He puts his head down for head scratches, but then responds with a hiss and a nasty nip if he even sees the shadow of my hand pass over him... 

I've heard that cockatiels are cuddly... But I guess mine aren't? Maybe they just need some more time? How do I get them not to be afraid of my hands?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

one thing to remember is things are generalized for the species, but birds are still individuals and individuals are all different


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes of course. I'm definitely not the "norm" human behavior sometimes, lol. My two are just my spunky little cuties, and I'll love them no matter what. :3

Thanks for the advice. <3


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I would class my guys as semi independent. They like being with me and even like to nuzzle against me, but they're not so hot on my hands touching them  The exception to this is Mindwipe who's letting me give her head scratches as she gets older! Alpha, my 22 year old, is very hands off, but will sit near me or on me and sing. He's cuddly as long as I don't touch him. 

I guess it depends on the age and the personality of each bird


----------



## binkieandbowie (Aug 26, 2012)

I think if your male offers his head for scratches, maybe the way you offer them back scare him a little. From which direction are you moving your hand towards him?
Birds in general get pretty intimidated when something comes at them from above so make sure you move your hand towards them at the same level as their face, if that makes sense. But be patient, mine does the same thing and it takes a few tries for him to allow me to give him a proper scratch. I think they just need to get used to it, that's all


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

my girl bubbles loves head scratches but it has to be with one finger only and my boy Milligan likes head scratches but I can't do it with my hand he snuggles up to my ear and I tilt my head to the side and move it back and forth of if he snuggles under my chin I do it with my chin but can't do it with my hand but they will get on to my finger if I place it in front of them and they both love my shoulder to sit on and preen my hair and nibble my ears and lips


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Out of my twelve the majority are cuddly to varying degrees. I have one that loves to be on me but rarely likes to be touched and one that prefers to be alone but wants scritches when she is molting. All the others seem to enjoy being on me and getting scritches.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Both my birds are cuddly, but it's taken quite a while to get to that point.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

My Shiraarat loves to cuddle, and will bug me endlessly for scritches when I'm busy. But on days when I'm in the mood to give him scritches and cuddle, he'll just run off to hang out with my parakeet.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have one who thinks literally cuddling with mom is the best thing ever. She snuggles under my chin. 

One who loves to sit with me and will willing accept head pets always. 

One who will sometimes let me stroke his head and then he runs away. 

And another who will not let me lay a finger on him. Although he is oddly okay with me placing my hand on his back if I have to cup him to restrain him. 

So yeah. You have two spunky ones. Doesn't mean they love you any less.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Idk, i guess every bird is different because I had one bird for a while(Tiki), and he was all no touchy touchy. Sadly he died from an digestive infection soon after i got him... So then i got my baby Solo, he loves to cuddle! He puts up with anything I do to him! He even lets me hold his wing sometimes and he doesnt snap at me.

But with your four year old male you could try to start with scratching his head and then slowly work your way down his back...it may make him more comftorable with your touch!
Enjoy!

~half-moon & Solo


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

binkieandbowie said:


> I think if your male offers his head for scratches, maybe the way you offer them back scare him a little. From which direction are you moving your hand towards him?
> Birds in general get pretty intimidated when something comes at them from above so make sure you move your hand towards them at the same level as their face, if that makes sense. But be patient, mine does the same thing and it takes a few tries for him to allow me to give him a proper scratch. I think they just need to get used to it, that's all


Wow, thanks for the advice!  I've been working with him today and I tried approaching my hand eye level with him, and he totally let me pet him. He loved it! 

Also, thank you for all the kind advice and suggestions everybody, and especially all the cute cuddling stories! :3


----------



## binkieandbowie (Aug 26, 2012)

glad i could be of help!


----------



## Madeline410 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Lexie can't get enough love. She would rather be in my hands than anywhere. She twists her neck and lays her head down and won't get up until she's had enough scritches. My new girlie is not a fan of my hands, but she'll sit on my shoulder or knee for awhile. We've been doing some trust exercises and she's doing great so far.


----------

